# IP Camera



## bpizzuto (Apr 22, 2013)

I just ordered IP webcam so I can watch my tank while at work, will be like a screen saver. Was only 49.99 with free shipping. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

I was thinking about the same. Many reefers use this to keep an eye on their tanks.
Just curious- How does it work BTW ? You bring it home, connect to wifi and is there some website where you'll have to go to see the live streaming video ?
Or some app for phones ? 
Is it a steady one or you can move it remotely too ?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think AnotherHobby uses one. Check out his thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=223394&page=3


----------



## bpizzuto (Apr 22, 2013)

Easy Connect Network IP Camera Allows users to remotely monitor their home or business through a secure, password protected connection that requires no networking knowledge. Simply connect the IP camera into a router, run the installation CD and users are on their way to see, hear and protect what matters.

Features high-resolution viewing, 10x digital zoom and two-way audio. Enhanced MPEG4 compression provides efficient video stream allowing users to monitor real-time surveillance from any Internet connection or by
using the Apple iPhone™, iPad™, iPod™ Touch.

The cam is PC compatible, supporting Macintosh browser, Internet Explorer, Firefox and Safari browsers. Motion events trigger e-mail notifications with JPEG image attachment allowing users to see what happened. Included software gives users the ability to view, record and playback.


----------

